# Sydney Mead Brewers - Cheap(ish) honey



## Airgead (17/6/14)

Hi Guys

Just discovered the other day they there is a bee keeping supplies shop not 5 mins from my house that sells - Bulk Honey! At around $6.50/kg (depends a little on the variety). They have been there for years but I've only just found out about them.

Apparently they buy the honey from a bunch of the beekeepers they supply gear to. They had about 4-5 varieties when I went in there but usually have a bunch more.

i picked up 3kg of orange blossom to try and 15kg of spotted gum.

http://hornsby-beekeeping.com/

If you are looking for a good supplier of interesting honeys at a good price, give them a try (no affiliation yada yada). You can BYO bucket or buy one from them. They also sell the honey gates for the buckets if you want and will fit them on the spot for you.

They also have a branch in My Druitt.

Cheers
dave


----------



## barls (17/6/14)

cant seem to find where they have what varietals on the website mate.


----------



## Airgead (18/6/14)

Nope. Not on website. Have to give them a call or drop in.

its so 20th century.


----------



## bluedoors (18/6/14)

Cool. I'd be keen to try doing a mead. I might need to come visit you @Airgead. The mead and barley wine you gave me was awesome.


----------



## barls (18/6/14)

cool might have to do that mate.


----------



## Mardoo (18/6/14)

Most beekeeping supply shops sell honey and sometimes bulk beeswax. Interesting places to drop in!


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

For Melbourne mead brewers, and probably everyone else: you can buy different varieties of honey, like orange blossom, for about $23 online from Archibald's honey


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

For 3kg


----------



## lswhi3 (18/6/14)

Oh and I emailed them and it hasn't been filtered or pasteurised, but it's been heated to 80C


----------



## Pilchard (18/6/14)

Lost my mead capabilities when we sold up the business, lost phone numbers etc. I would keep the old fellow next door in orchid flowers for the wife and he would keep me in honey, I used to get a few weird flavours coming through depending on the batch or how much he blended the batches. He was on a small semi rural block but ran his bees all over the hunter valley. I really disliked tea tree and heavy eucalypt meads, could never get what eucy they were feeding on. Clovers were the gun honeys and he always put some aside for me, I think he also liked the mead. He didn't really drink but he would have a glass at Xmas and my birthday. It was hard with so many hives coming in to keep the mystery eucalypt out. I'm glad he used to give me pure area specific honeys. I had 10 good years of good honeys to play with and haven't brewed mead for a long time now. I reckon I should do some investigation and get back into a favourite drink.. I'm spurred on...

Cheers.


----------

